# .................. And Here's Your Starter For Ten........



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

The National Anthem of which country has the same tune as God Save The Queen but very different lyrics?

And, for the first person to post the correct answer - a hearty well done.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I know that one 8O 8O 8O 

Aldra


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

aldra said:


> I know that one 8O 8O 8O
> 
> Aldra


Of course you do - you just can't spell it, can you


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Neither can I


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Correct

How did you know?

You spell it for me

aldra :lol: :lol:


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Its either Brobdingnag or the island nation of Blefuscu


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

vicdicdoc said:


> Its either Brobdingnag or the island nation of Blefuscu


Thats easy for you to say!.

ray


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

And for those of you who've been losing sleep pondering this issue - the answer is Liechtenstein.

Another bit of useless information to clutter up your brain


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

Are their lyrics any good? Perhaps we could swap.

Phil


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Phil42 said:


> Are their lyrics any good? Perhaps we could swap.
> 
> Phil


Better than ours - as far as I know, our anthem is the only one in the world that praises the monarch - all others praise their nation.

I stand to be corrected on that.


----------

